# Diy livery east lothian



## Eastlothian1874 (18 June 2019)

Hi
I may have a paddock of around 3 acres available shortly. With easy access to off road hacking. If I was to build some stables feed store tack room etc. Would there be a demand for letting out on a diy livery basis?


----------



## littlefluffball (8 July 2019)

Hi.... can you be more specific about where in East Lothian?  I may know a couple who may be interested


----------



## Eastlothian1874 (8 July 2019)

This would be near to Pencaitland area.


----------



## littlefluffball (8 July 2019)

Eastlothian1874 said:



			This would be near to Pencaitland area.
		
Click to expand...

Is there/would there be an arena/riding school or fenced off part of field for schooling?


----------



## Eastlothian1874 (8 July 2019)

Not initially but that would something I would be looking to add.


----------



## Jenni_ (9 July 2019)

Popular area - Even if you didn't have an arena to start with you're close enough to Hodges, Luffness, Cousland, Oxenfoord, East Livery for arena hires to start with, and close enough centrally to Rockrose and SNEC for those who want to compete. Short drive to the beaches too.

Gorgeous part of the country - hacking is fab.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 July 2019)

I used to stay in Macmerry and kept horses there and at Bogg's-its a great area for hacking and I don't think you'd have any issues renting it out.


----------

